
Show HN: Who's Hiring in Tech Podcast - andrewstuart
http://www.whoshiringintech.com/
======
andrewstuart
OP here.

I've started a new "Who's Hiring In Tech" podcast.

The idea is lightning interviews, each podcast no more than 5-10 minutes, in
which you tell the listeners why your company is a great place to work.

Companies can put the interview link on their job ads, their careers page,
their autoresponse email when someone applies for a job. The purposes being to
help inspire potential employees about working for your company.

iTunes link here: [https://podcasts.apple.com/au/podcast/whos-hiring-in-
tech/id...](https://podcasts.apple.com/au/podcast/whos-hiring-in-
tech/id1499918749)

website: [http://www.whoshiringintech.com/](http://www.whoshiringintech.com/)

I'm looking for new companies to interview, so if you are hiring and would
like your company featured on the podcast, email contact@whoshiringintech.com

It's global, so companies from anywhere are welcome.

